# effexor



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

I went to my psych today. the result of it after crying in front of her was that she thinks my mood is low. ive been around the block with this problem i have in terms of meds and she says effexor will help. nOw my main problem is that i am shit scared of meds and ive tried a few and they have all made me feel worse as well as the usual side affects which are pretty bad. what are peoples experiences with effexor?
im not googling it because you read some seriously disturbing stuff.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2010)

im not trying to scare you, im just gonna give my personal expierience with effexor. it made me feel like shit. the first couple days, i was foggy, and i felt like i was hearing voices in my head. of course, i stopped after the first couple days because i didnt wanna deal with that, but ive heard it takes 4-6 weeks to get the full effect. so it could possibly make it worse before it gets better. keep in mind though, meds can be dangerous.. so i would use them as your last resort.


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

I do not think Effexor is useful for long term usage, the withdrawl symptoms are notorious. I would try it for a short while because it is really good, and if it is not working, then switch to an SSRI.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2010)

guitarpwner said:


> im not trying to scare you, im just gonna give my personal expierience with effexor. it made me feel like shit. the first couple days, i was foggy, and i felt like i was hearing voices in my head. of course, i stopped after the first couple days because i didnt wanna deal with that, but ive heard it takes 4-6 weeks to get the full effect. so it could possibly make it worse before it gets better. keep in mind though, meds can be dangerous.. so i would use them as your last resort.


Effexor was spewed out of the bowels of hell itself. I had the exact same issues. It made me numb to the point of being unresponsive and also made me start hearing voices where I never have before. I caused a lot of side effects that never went away and it landed me in the psych ward because what was happening mentally was too much to take. It took going on lamictal to stop the effexor effects.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

dancingwobbler said:


> I went to my psych today. the result of it after crying in front of her was that she thinks my mood is low. ive been around the block with this problem i have in terms of meds and she says effexor will help. nOw my main problem is that i am shit scared of meds and ive tried a few and they have all made me feel worse as well as the usual side affects which are pretty bad. what are peoples experiences with effexor?
> im not googling it because you read some seriously disturbing stuff.


I heard Effexor was great in treating depression. It works different for everyone. It might work great for you. Give it a try and keep us posted!!

-Zach


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

hmm man um nit sure about this drug now. tiny fairy that sounds pretty scary. Ive tried many different ones to try and help with my thought problem i have. The problem is i cant continue to live with the problem i have so i guess i HAVE to try it. I took respirdione which I was absouloutley shit scared of taking but it didnt do anything apart from give me a weird taste in my mout. Il keep you posted

SOlaris is effexor like a benzo then? does it work straight away?


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

dancingwobbler said:


> hmm man um nit sure about this drug now. tiny fairy that sounds pretty scary. Ive tried many different ones to try and help with my thought problem i have. The problem is i cant continue to live with the problem i have so i guess i HAVE to try it. I took respirdione which I was absouloutley shit scared of taking but it didnt do anything apart from give me a weird taste in my mout. Il keep you posted
> 
> SOlaris is effexor like a benzo then? does it work straight away?


I took respiridone with negative results too.


----------



## Angel_heaven (Jun 1, 2010)

I dont recommend the drug at ALL. I took it and it did more harm then good. I personally think this medicine should be Banned!


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

effexor is not like a benzo, its an anti depressant. I had really good results at first, but then it all turned sour. Again, like everyone have said, it is one of the most serious drugs out there. it depends whether you want to go on antidepressants temporarily, or keep on using them for a while longer. Effexor is not for long term, and it is hard to get off of.

if you have bought it already, then try it out for a day. i dont recommend you use this for a long time however. For longer durations an SSRI has less withdrawl symptoms and is better - some are even w/no sexual side effects.

if all this talk had put you off of this drug, then you might as well discard it. since you already have bad insights into it as a result,placebo effects can be stronger than actual.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

S O L A R I S said:


> effexor is not like a benzo, its an anti depressant. I had really good results at first, but then it all turned sour. Again, like everyone have said, it is one of the most serious drugs out there. it depends whether you want to go on antidepressants temporarily, or keep on using them for a while longer. Effexor is not for long term, and it is hard to get off of.
> 
> if you have bought it already, then try it out for a day. i dont recommend you use this for a long time however. For longer durations an SSRI has less withdrawl symptoms and is better - some are even w/no sexual side effects.
> 
> if all this talk had put you off of this drug, then you might as well discard it. since you already have bad insights into it as a result,placebo effects can be stronger than actual.


That was well said.


----------

